# Musky net recommendations...



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'd like to start the season this year with a new net. I haven't purchased one for quite some time and I'm sure there are some newer models out there.

I'd like one that causes the least harm to the fish even if it costs more than other types or models. 

The nylon ones sometimes seem to be hard on the fins along with causing hooks to get embedded in the netting material from time to time.

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Also any info on where to buy would be very helpful.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm looking too. I like the fin protector basket which is basically a net with smaller openings, but I also would like it deep enough to rest the pole part in the boat and still have the fish in the water. I've seen some Frabills in the past that were pretty good. Huge and They had some reflective tape attched to the net. I haven't seen them anywhere locally in awhile though, Kmart doesn't have nor Gander Twin. Dicks had some, maybe not the exact, but they were a good price, but seemed a little too heavy for my taste. Joe Bucher's used the one I like on his TV show, I think. If I remember right, that MuskyGuy had a major nice net. maybe he can say where he got it.

This might be the one.

http://www.frabill.com/cgi-bin/frabill/8450?store=spring


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I like the Beckman net with the TREATED bag, it is almost impossible to put a hook in the netting. The treated bags really help protect the fish. I had to replace the bag after ten years, the bags are around $50, the nets are around $100, have not checked lately. The nets are a little heavier than most, but easy to handle , even by yourself. I have stepped on the frame, bent it, and it always goes back to shape, tough product. Becareful, around two years ago, Beckman was having the netting made in China. At the Chicago Musky Show last year, I brought it up to one of their reps, he said it was not true. His boss, I assume, came over and said it was. I hope they can still boast of their nets being made in the US, as they always have boasted.
John


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Watched a gut use one with the drop rim. You didnt have to submerge the whole net just the front saddle.


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

I picked up a Beckman late last fall  my luck they are 25% off @ Bass Pro March 13-16, listed in their Daily Specials flyer (page 19)

I cant seem to find them on their web site


----------



## ramlund man (Mar 25, 2006)

after playing with both beckman and frabil(both great nets) i opted for a frabil powerlock--it just seems that the no-roll handle design on the frabil made more sense if i'm in a situation where i'm fishing by myself i can deploy the frabil and the handle doesn't spin in the yoke and has a positive locking point when the handle is fully extended--also the bag seemed pretty "hook proof"--just my $.02 worth


----------



## muskieseeker (Oct 19, 2005)

VC111 I won a frabill net cradle combo at the ohio musky show that is 30" wide and 4' long plus the handle and the bag is 36" deep I was told it retails for $169.00 it also has the power r lok yoke system. I would be willing to trade for some of those nice lures you make. I was trying to load a picture of it but it keeps telling me the file is to large. I will keep trying if you maybe interested.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I just bought the frabil power catch. Hoop and handle have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I have the Frabill Kwik Kradle which is a net/cradle hybrid. I got it back in like 1999 when they first started making them.. since then they quit and then started making them again. I bought mine off a guy who won it at our banquet... 

They are pricey but work great. You get the hooks in the big netting at the top and the fish falls in the bottom where the net is finer to prevent fin splittage... Its like a holding pen in the water.. But I wanna get a smaller net for when I fish alone.. The Kwik Kradle is quite bulky.






MikeC said:


> I'm looking too. I like the fin protector basket which is basically a net with smaller openings, but I also would like it deep enough to rest the pole part in the boat and still have the fish in the water. I've seen some Frabills in the past that were pretty good. Huge and They had some reflective tape attched to the net. I haven't seen them anywhere locally in awhile though, Kmart doesn't have nor Gander Twin. Dicks had some, maybe not the exact, but they were a good price, but seemed a little too heavy for my taste. Joe Bucher's used the one I like on his TV show, I think. If I remember right, that MuskyGuy had a major nice net. maybe he can say where he got it.
> 
> This might be the one.
> 
> http://www.frabill.com/cgi-bin/frabill/8450?store=spring


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

I think I saw one recently at Gander mountain


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

This gives you an idea how bulky .. but I like it


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Vince, I got the Frabill Power-lock and like it a lot. Can't really compare it to anything else though as I have never used any other net that size.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks, guys. Great feedback.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Musky Guy, I love your hat!


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

My friend was on tour in Russia with a band and brought it back for me... and it keeps your head real warm.

About that picture, I was desperately trying to get my friend his first Muskie and it was late in the season at West Branch.. well it finally happens and while I'm reeeling in my line a gust blows my net off his boat and down to Davey Jones Locker it goes. Well I hand land the fish and do the release thing. The net had fallen in a narrow 20ft channel with 10ft flats on each side.
It took over an hour of trolling the bottom with a 10 inch Tuff Shad... and I finally got it back... a gps would have made it easier... But we didnt have them back then..

The fish was like 38 inches I believe, and of all baits .. he caught it on a Pig


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I don't care what a hat looks like if it keeps my head warm. I've got one of those rabbit fur Yukon hats and for some reason my wife won't let me wear it when we go out for dinner together. She won't let me wear even my best camo to the mall either. Women are funny like that. 

Great story about the net.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

The Frabill nets are great. If you want a less expensive net check out Ego nets.
http://www.adventureproducts.com/fishing.htm


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Guy, great story!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm not a big net guy, but I would go with a Beckman or Frabill. Rubber coated net and wide hoop.

I seldom net any fish...I think the last fish I actually netted was back in the late 90s while fishing alone one day. Since then and about 350 fish later, I have only used the Boga to land the fish. It is easier on them and you get them in the water quicker IMO. I got the routine down pat and anyone who fishes with me, goes through a 20 minute lesson on what to do before we even shove off the dock. Three 50"+ fish have been landed with the Boga as well in the last few years. Point is, I carry the net on-board just in case we need it as a last resort really. Below is my modified alternative to a net...


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

Go with the Beckman with the rubberized bag. Easy on the fish and your hooks will never stick in the net material.


----------

